# Joseph Lauber



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Anton Joseph Lauber (* December 27 1864 in Ruswil , † May 28 1952 in Geneva ) was a Swiss composer .

At an early age Lauber came as a pianist in an orchestra, led his father. A patron enabled him in 1881 to enter the Zurich Conservatory , where he was a student of Gustav Weber and Friedrich Hegar was. He continued his studies in 1884 in Munich with Joseph Rheinberger (organ) and at the Paris Conservatoire with Louis Diémer and Jules Massenet (piano and composition) away. After several years as organist in Le Locle ( Neuchâtel ), he taught himself from 1899 to 1901 at the Zurich Conservatory and then moved to Geneva. There he was for two years a theater conductor and since 1907 professor of piano and orchestration at the Geneva Conservatory, from 1917 professor of composition. Among his students in Geneva included Henri Gagnebin and especially Frank Martin .

1899 Lauber was a co-founder of the Swiss Association of Musicians .


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Recommended listening:









Kammermusik mit Harfe
Rachel Talitman, Marcos Fregnani-Martins, Shiho Ono, Pierre-Henri Xuereb, Noe Nathorp, Pierre Martens
CD 
Quintett für Flöte, Violine, Viola, Cello & Harfe "Fantasia";Petite Suit für Flöte & Harfe; Danses Medievales für Flöte & Harfe; Sonatine für Fagott & Harfe; Suite Printaniere für Harfe
Künstler: Rachel Talitman, Marcos Fregnani-Martins, Shiho Ono, Pierre-Henri Xuereb, Noe Nathorp, Pierre Martens
Label: Harp & Co, DDD, 2012


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

**************New release************

A sensational rediscovery: Joseph Lauber (1864 - 1952), world premiere recording of his symphonies!

Schweizer Fonogramm proudly announces the release of Joseph Lauber's first two symphonies which the Swiss conductor Kaspar Zehnder has freed from their shadowy existence in the library archives of the University of Lausanne. These brigde building compositions between the German and the French culture of Switzerland are performed by the Sinfonie Orchester Biel Solothurn under the direction of Kaspar Zehnder.


----------

